# hoyt ultramag specs?



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking for specs for a friend on a 2005 hoyt ultramag xt 2000 limbs. Looking for ata, ibo, ect. Any info appreciated including was it a good bow. This would be an upgrade from his current 199? hoyt intruder. Not even sure it in the 90's TY


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Looking for specs for a friend on a 2005 hoyt ultramag xt 2000 limbs. Looking for ata, ibo, ect. Any info appreciated including was it a good bow. This would be an upgrade from his current 199? hoyt intruder. Not even sure it in the 90's TY


AWESOME BOW!!! 

I have a Protec, and a Trykon XL, but I still love my Ultramag

A2A - 36"
Reflex riser - 1/2"
Brace height - 7 1/8"
Mass weight - 3lb 12oz
Speed - 300 fps IBO

... and the riser isn't aluminum.

It's Magnesium.

Make sure it's got good string and cables on it, and it will shoot with almost anything out there.

Here's mine, and no... the rest is not on the wrong side.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Ty for the info. Is magnesium better? Sounds light weight for a hoyt. Thats good. Speed sounds good for 2005. Says 27-29" dl. Are they ussually adjustable on the cam? and does it have a good valley and wall? The one he has now has a horrible wall with those old small cams. Sry for all the questions.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Ty for the info. Is magnesium better? Sounds light weight for a hoyt. Thats good. Speed sounds good for 2005. Says 27-29" dl. Are they ussually adjustable on the cam? and does it have a good valley and wall? The one he has now has a horrible wall with those old small cams. Sry for all the questions.


No problem.

Magnesium is noticeably lighter than aluminum, and I believe that this riser is the lightest TEC riser Hoyt has ever made. It's a light bow, and for that reason it has a far different feel at the shot than heavier bows, but it's very comfortable to shoot.

300 fps IBO is still nothing to dismiss. My 60-70# bow will shoot a 385 grain arrow 276 fps set at 62#. The bow has as much speed as any hunter needs.

The cam and a half system has modules with 5 settings for 1/2" draw length adjustments. 

The cams roll over smoothly, have a nice valley that's not too shallow, and the wall is pretty solid. This is not a mushy bow in anybody's book that I know.

Like I said, I've got more expensive bows, but the Ultramag is still a great deal of fun to shoot, and I've shot two indoor Vegas leagues with mine in the last two years.

Oh yea... and it's a very quiet bow, even before I put the side mount STS on it. That made it even better though.


----------



## Yankee820 (Mar 14, 2011)

Where did you get that string stop? Do you know where I can get replacement grips for it?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

The string stop is an STS side mount, and any decent archery shop should be able to get it for you. It has a special fitting that goes where the bottom half of a two piece quiver mounts. I got mine from the classifieds here.
As for the grips. you'll likely have to go to Hoyt for those(if they still have them) or make a set up yourself. They are unique to the Ultramag.


----------



## Jae30001 (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone shoot this bow at 100 yds?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

It was my first ever bow, killed my first archery deer with it. Fun bow should’ve never gotten rid of it. It was super consistent.


----------

